# stillen race pipes fitment question...



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, I was just curious if the stillen race pipes will fit on an 05 - 06 altima se-r. I have searched around and found two different websites selling the set and they both say two different things. Mynismo.com has the pipes for sale on (02 - 06) 3.5 altimas (for off road use only), while stillen's website has them for (02 - 04) 3.5 altimas. Does anyone actually know for sure if these pipes will in fact fit on an altima se-r? If so, they do show good gains and they would be a great investment. Any comments would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

jwiist said:


> Hi, I was just curious if the stillen race pipes will fit on an 05 - 06 altima se-r. I have searched around and found two different websites selling the set and they both say two different things. Mynismo.com has the pipes for sale on (02 - 06) 3.5 altimas (for off road use only), while stillen's website has them for (02 - 04) 3.5 altimas. Does anyone actually know for sure if these pipes will in fact fit on an altima se-r? If so, they do show good gains and they would be a great investment. Any comments would be appreciated, thanks.


I called up stillen and I was told that it did not fit the the Altima SE-R, they actually told me that it was for the 2.5 engine, not the 3.5 engine. Give them a call, if they tell you something different, give me a call.


----------

